# Ultimate S'Cool bus!



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I picked this up the other day, its called 'Hotwheels High' which is a rocket powered school bus with a hummer-esque grille. Check it out:





I even preserved the interior with all the rows of seats:



The chassis is a real Frankenstein. The frame is a Command Control racing chassis, with a motor I just had lying around. US-1 front axle, Tyco TCR rear axle/jam car rear hubs and a braid setup for pickups. As dumb as this thing really is, it runs fairly well. Freewheels and the bumpers are diecast so it stays planted:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

S'Kewl!


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I like that :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Time to head to Wally World...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Too cool for skool!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Hahahahaha....a school bus with no brakes!

Dig the freewheeling aspect of your builds.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Rock(et) on!


----------



## Hittman101 (Oct 21, 2009)

Reminds me of the bus from the Sky High movie!!! Looks good..


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

SWEEETT!!!! How does it run?

Wes


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool bus & chassis. :thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys, glad you like! Wes, it runs well enough. The motor was pirated from an Ideal TCR jam car so not a whole lot of torque...with no traction magnets, and a diecast front/rear bumper I don't want it too fast. It runs like a very controllable Tycopro in essence.


----------

